# FreeBSD program installation



## Redlonmas (Apr 9, 2021)

Greetings. I'm using FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE.
Most of the software I use on Linux is FreeBSD, maleseff is not available.
(Atom IDE, Spotify, Discord)
My question is; Are there any ways to install these programs?
If I can't install it, I'll have to install GNU / Linux instead of FreeBSD.


----------



## tuxador (Apr 9, 2021)

These are Electron-based apps, you have to activate Linux emulation in your system in order to install *them.*


----------



## Redlonmas (Apr 10, 2021)

tuxador said:


> These are Electron-based apps, you have to activate Linux emulation in your system in order to install *them.*


How will I do? Can you help me?


----------



## tuxador (Apr 10, 2021)

[Linuxulator] How to install Brave (Linux app) on FreeBSD 13.0+
					

Important notes: 1) This guide is for FreeBSD 13.0 and newer only!! For FreeBSD 12, please see: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/linuxulator-how-to-run-google-chrome-linux-binary-on-freebsd.77559/ 2) This method should be valid for installing any other Chromium-based web browser (Google...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 10, 2021)

Actually, electron is available on FreeBSD as well, but porting electron-based software is a major PITA.
(oh and, if it's closed-source, you're out of luck anyways…)


----------

